# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Collage Football

## songdog

Wat happen too these Bowl games? Seems like dam near anyone who is above 500 goes to a bowl game.To me it turned into a joke its all for the money. :Aajack:  :Shrug:  :Aajack:

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Exactly right song. It is all about the money..and the kids making the colleges millions get nothing......NCAA is a fraud imo....

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

Yea it's a joke no doubt. There's 35 bowl games this year so 70 of the 125 teams play in bowl games this year. 

College football is for sale to the highest bidder, espn just paid 7.3 billion for 12 years of tv rights to the new playoff system that will start next year.

----------


## RaginCajun

yup so true!

----------


## Bio-Active

Any team with 6 wins gets a bowl berth. Not a big bcs bowl berth but a regular berth. The reason is because a reg bowl berth creats 3.5 million dollars revenue for the conference. A bcs bowl berth generates 17.5 million. The schools need the revenue for there athletic programs

----------


## Bio-Active

Anyone watching the college playoff this year?

----------


## JAYROD

my prediction for Monday night is duck 45 - buckeyes 27.

----------


## Bio-Active

> my prediction for Monday night is duck 45 - buckeyes 27.


 I like the way you think  :Smilie:

----------


## JAYROD

> I like the way you think


I've enjoyed watching Oregon's offense this year and not taking away anything from a very good urban meyer team but the ducks look like they are on a mission after watching the fsu game! i'm an Oklahoma fan and I've gotten over the compete robbery in Eugene in 2006 (worst officiating I've ever seen) so I guess I'm quietly rooting for Oregon. get 'em ducks.

----------


## Bio-Active

> I've enjoyed watching Oregon's offense this year and not taking away anything from a very good urban meyer team but the ducks look like they are on a mission after watching the fsu game! i'm an Oklahoma fan and I've gotten over the compete robbery in Eugene in 2006 (worst officiating I've ever seen) so I guess I'm quietly rooting for Oregon. get 'em ducks.


 I remember that game bro. The natty this year will be great

----------

